

An airline pilot has a really boring job thanks to automation. - amichail
http://www.cnn.com/2009/TRAVEL/10/28/pilots.cockpit/index.html

======
jleyank
Lessee, I think airline pilots are like firefighters. I'm fine with these
people being bored, as the alternative is usually not a "good thing"... When
they're, umm, "excited", it's usually a bad day.

------
joe_bleau
Reminds me of the old joke about the cockpit crew of the future: a dog and a
pilot. The pilot is there to feed the dog, and the dog there to bite the pilot
if he tries to touch anything.

------
devicenull
I'd say let them have laptops, but install software on the laptops that will
alert or lock the laptop when ever any issue (something is wrong, or the
destination is approaching).. I'd say in most cases the plane would know when
something is up.

------
DanielBMarkham
Not only is everything automated and nothing interesting happens, but when
they actually _do_ anything, it's all listed out step-by-step in the manual.

I fly small airplanes and I have no desire at all to fly commercial jets. I
used to say they were just glorified bus drivers, but bus drivers have a more
fulfilling job than most pilots.

